# Modem - Internet options



## countrygurl

the only (besides satellite ) is dail up on our computer (windows do)
I have an iPhone 4 unlimited plan. ( personal hot spot & wifi)

I really only need to use the Internet on my computer occasionally 

Is there away & what do I need to be able use my computer to go on the Internet using my iPhone as a modem


----------



## TMTex

Since you already have Personal Hotspot on your plan, you can set it up and share the connection.

http://ipod.about.com/od/iphonehowtos/ss/Use-Iphone-Personal-Hotspot.htm


----------



## countrygurl

What do I need to get for the computer. Right now there is no modem


----------



## TMTex

If your computer doesn't have a wifi modem, you could buy a USB modem. They come in several flavors, but any of them should work. That is, if you want a true wifi setup.

On the other hand, you should have a USB cable that came with your iPhone. You can use that to set up a connection. That would probably be the best setup if you won't be using the connection that often. 

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2013/01/21/iphone-personal-hotspot-usb/


----------



## countrygurl

I tried using the USB cable connected to IPhone. My computer only recognized personal hot spot. Ony recognized my pic to transfer


----------



## TMTex

It should work automatically according to Apple, but others have had problems with it too.

Apple's support isn't much help...

http://support.apple.com/kb/ts2756



> If you are using USB to connect your computer to Personal Hotspot and you are unable to get an Internet connection, check your computer's network settings. You may need to adjust your computer's network settings to disconnect and reconnect the USB Ethernet interface.


Here's one solution from a user...

http://www.qdinformation.com/iphone/is-your-personal-hotspot-not-working-try-this



> 1. Go to Settings > FaceTime and scroll down to the bottom.
> 2. Turn Use Cellular Data to off
> 3. Turn your phone off. This is important as otherwise this solution does not work.
> 4. Turn the phone back on.
> 5. Go to Settings > General > Cellular > Personal Hotspot and switch it on.
> In my case, I was able to go back to FaceTime and turn Use Cellular Date back on and it did not recreate the personal hotspot problem.
> 6. Check that Personal Hotspot now appears in Settings beneath WiFi and Bluetooth.
> 
> Everything should work now and if the problem ever recurs, repeat these steps. I&#8217;m not entirely sure what is going on and it would be interesting to know if the problem is in Apple&#8217;s iOS 6.1.2 or with AT&T, but this solution worked for me.



Another user says this...



> Sam says:
> July 6, 2013 at 6:39 pm
> I found it!! Plug your iPhone into your laptop let iTunes come up then in your phone turn hotspot on and she should connect. Think it runs net directly through the iPhone chord into the laptop so it&#8217;s more of a router connection as opposed to wireless&#8230; Still very simple and should defs work fellas


----------

